# EF-EOS R Adapters... Accurate Pricing?



## bsbeamer (Sep 7, 2018)

Is this pricing accurate from B&H for the EF>R lens adapters? The control ring version is the cheapest, but the plain "dumb" adapter is the most expensive?

As of right now, they are listed as follows:

$199.00
Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R
B&H # CAMAEFRFCR MFR # 2972C002
Canon EF/EF-S Lens to EOS R Camera
Maintains AF and Image Stabilization
Configurable Control Ring
Dust- and Water-Resistant

$299.00
Canon Drop-In Filter Mount Adapter EF-EOS R with Variable ND Filter
B&H # CAMAEFRFDIND MFR # 3443C002
Canon EF/EF-S Lens to EOS R Camera
Maintains AF and Image Stabilization
Includes Drop-In Variable ND Filter A
Dust- and Water-Resistant

$399.00
Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R
B&H # CAMAEFRF MFR # 2971C002
Canon EF/EF-S Lens to EOS R Camera
Maintains AF and Image Stabilization
Dust- and Water-Resistant


----------



## drjlo (Sep 7, 2018)

The basic one was listed at $99 yesterday when I looked at them, not $399.


----------



## vaotix (Sep 12, 2018)

There are 4 different adapters. Basic one is $99, the one with control ring is $199, the one with the Variable ND Filter is $299, and the one with the circular polarizing filter is $399. Listings on the site are just a little weird at the moment. I'm sure they'll be fixed.


----------



## xps (Sep 14, 2018)

Pricing is definitively incredible in Germany. 522 $s for the adapter with the variable ND-filter. Also the battery grip is overpriced.
Would spend this sum, if the Eos R is the "pro version" featured like the 5DSR.


----------



## xps (Sep 14, 2018)

And funny: I wrote to Canon if I can use the drop infilter from my 600 II L for this adapter (if I buy the ND version). They replied: They don´t see, why I will use an WHITE filter on an BLACK adapter ....


----------

